# Creatineamonster



## Creatineamonster (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright I have a lot I have been keeping at another site but I find this site extreamly informative and think I will keep my log out here as well. I am pretty set in sticking with what I am doing till I see the progress stop. In the past I have done a few different workout programs ripptoes, 5/3/1 and a usual split. I started back lifting after concentrating on diet and cardio for almost a year and found myself much weaker and in the shit as far as my lifting went. That was about 2 months ago and at that point I could not even Bench 135lbs for 10 reps for one set. In a little over 2 months I have got my lifts up and some strength back not all but some.

I am happy with the rate I am progressing and with my workouts but am always open to ideas in the future.

I will post yesterdays workout as it was the first of a 3 day cycle.

My Split

Chest/Tri's/Front&Side Delts
Legs (1 of 2 Leg Workouts)
Back/Bi's/Rear Delts
Off 
Repeat swapping out the Leg Day for the other Leg day.

My workouts are not crazy 80's volume but higher then most people.
I find I do better when I spend alot more days in the gym if I do a 3 day a week program like when I was doing Ripptoes I find it much harder to stick with because it seems like I am never working out. I gained great strength a couple years ago and even benched 305lbs for 1 rep at the end but I was much bigger with a much bigger chest and smaller range of motion. I have very short arms ect it all plays into it.

As I said I prefer the " your program is shit and you suck" comments don't bother but the " You should try this next time you change your program " is great and or do these rep ranges ect,.,

I have been working from a point of starting with 8 reps for 3 working sets then when I get all 3 at 8 I go to 9 then 10 then increase weight and start again.

I just switched to 10 reps yesterday so keep that in mind I will go back in my old journal and note my starting weights a couple months ago.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 18, 2010)

Dec 17

Decline Press 115/10, 135/10, 155/10 x 3 

Bench Press 135/10, 155/10 x 3

Incline DB Press 40/10 x 3

Incline Flys 35/10 x 3

Close Grip Bench 95/x 10 x 3

Overhead Press 45/9, 55/10 x 3

DB Flys 15/10 x 3

Tricep Pressdown 130/10 x 3

Tricep Kickbacks 20/10 x 3

One Hand Tri Pushdowns 45/10 x 3


MY FIRST CHEST DAY WHEN I STARTED LIFTING AGAIN IN OCT

Monday October 11th 2010

Bench Press 2 warm up sets 115lbs / 8reps x 3 sets

Incline Press 70lbs / 8reps x 3 sets
(Smith Mach) 

Decline Bench 85lbs / 8reps x 3 sets

Flat Bench Flys 20lbs / 8reps x 3 sets

Incline Bench Flys 20lbs / 8reps x 3 sets

10 mins on Bike / 20 mins on treadmill


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 18, 2010)

Dec 18th

Tonight was Leg Day #2 or Squat Day

I could not do Squats 2 months ago so I don't have any comparison numbers but I have raised the weight on all these exercises every week.

Barbell Squat Box Squats  45/10, 65/10, 85/10 x3

D.B. Squats 40/10 x 3

Standing Leg Curls 60/10 x 3

Frog Squats (Body Weight) 12 x 3

Standing Calve Raises (Body Weight) 15 x 3


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, how long are these workouts taking you? and how old are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey, how long are these workouts taking you? and how old are you if you dont mind me asking?


 

My workouts take anywhere from 1 hr to 1 and 1/2 hours but I really like that amount of volume.

I am 37yrs old.

I usually do 3 days on and then 1 day off but I will take a second day off if I still sore or just feel like it is needed.

I take decent breaks between sets expecially on Squat days and Deadlift days.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 19, 2010)

Today was Back/Bi's and Rear Delts

Dead Lifts 135/10, 155/10, 165/10 x 3

Lat Pulldowns 105/10 x 3

Seated Rows 105/10 x 3

Bar Bell Curls 65/10 x 3

Face Pulls 95/10 x 3

Rear Lat Raises 25/10 x 3

ALt DB Curls 25/10 x 3

Hammer DB Curls 20/8 x 3

DB shrugs 60/10, 65/10, 70/10, 75/10 x 3 

One Arm Rows 30/10 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 21, 2010)

Dec 21st

Chest Tris and Front Delts

Decline Press 135/10, 155/10, 175/10, 175/10, 175/8

Bench Press 135/10, 155/10, 165/10, 165/10, 165/9

Incline D.B. Press 40/10 x 3

Overhead Press 45/8, 65/8 x 3

Close Grip Bench Press 115/10 x 3

Tricep Pushdowns 105/10,115/10, 130/10 x 3

Incline Flys 30/10 x 3

Tricep Kickbacks 20/10 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 27, 2010)

Dec 27th Chest / Tri's / Front Delts

Deline Bench 155lbs/10 x 3

Flat Bench 145lbs/10 x 3

Incline D.B. 40's/10 x 3

O.H. Press 75lbs/10 x 3

Incline Flys 30lbs/ 10 x 3

Front Delt Raises 20lbs/ 10 x 3

Close Grip Bench 95lbs/10 x 3

Tricep Press Downs 120lbs/10, 120lbs/10, 120lbs/9

A little lighter weight as I started working out with a partner today the pace of my workout increased and less rest in between sets meant lowering working weights.

Christmas eating for a week kicked my ass a bit I am up to 330lbs today. I know most is water and will come off quick as I am tight on the diet again starting today just needed some pumpkin pie and cranberry's for a couple days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Still hoping to hit great numbers for Jan 1st and Jan12th which will be one year post op.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 28, 2010)

Dead Lifts 135/10, 165/10, 185/10, 200/10 , 200/6

Lat Pulldowns 90/10 x 3

Seated Rows 90/10 x 3

Bar Bell Curls 55/10 x 3

Face Pulls 95/10 x 3

ALt DB Curls 25/10 x 3

Hammer DB Curls 25/10 x 3

DB shrugs 60/10, 70/10, 80/10 x 3 

Nautalus Rear Delt 50/10 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright took some extra rest days off during the holidays and started back today with a little lighter weight and volume as a sort of light deload phase.

Decline Bench 155lbs/10 x 3

Flat Bench 135lbs/10 x 3

Incline D.B. 45's/10 x 3

O.H. Press 45lbs/10 x 3

Incline Flys 30lbs/ 10 x 3

Close Grip Bench 95lbs/10 x 3

Tricep Press Downs 105lbs/10 x 3

One Hand Cable kickbacks 35/10 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 6, 2011)

Leg day 
Squats       bodyweight/10 , 45/10, 65/10 x 3
( This is the only exercise I actually raised the intensity on I went from doing box squats and DB squats to strait Back Squats.) 
Leg Curls 70/10 x 3
Leg Ext  70/10 x 3
Frog Squats 10 x 3 
Calve Raises  15 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 8, 2011)

Yesterday Was Chest Day

Decline Bench 155lbs/11 x 3

Flat Bench 135lbs/11 x 3

Incline D.B. 40's/11 x 3

O.H. Press 45lbs/11 x 3

Incline Flys 30lbs/ 11 x 3

Close Grip Bench 95lbs/11 x 3

Tricep Press Downs 105lbs/11 x 3

One Hand Cable kickbacks 35/11 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 11, 2011)

Dead Lifts 135/11 x 3

Lat Pulldowns 70/11 x 3

Seated Rows 70/11 x 3

Bar Bell Curls 45/11 x 3

Face Pulls 75/11x 3

One Arm Rows 25/11x 3

ALt DB Curls 25/11x 3

Hammer DB Curls 25/11x 3

DB shrugs 70/11x 3 

Nautalus Rear Delt 60/11x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright gonna try and put up some before and after pics as tommorow is 1 year since GBS.




This is me at 465lbs I actually got up to 495lbs but didn't feel very photogenic at that point.
These are today at 316lbs down a total of 129lbs for the year and 189lbs in total 








My goal for the next year is to lose another 75lbs and get down to 250ish this year while getting stronger yet. 
I am going to focus on tightening up my diet even more, being much more consistant with my cardio and lifting heavy, hard and steady.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy CRAP you've done a good job! How have you felt doing this - do you know how many calories you're eating and what your macronutrient mix is - I realize with bariatric surgery eating is a little different, but I'm interested to read how you're approaching this with the lifting. 

Wendler, Rippetoe - you've done some very good reading. 

(As an aside, I WAS going to bust your chops about your "light" squats, only your squats aren't light - that's 316 lbs plus the bar!)


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 11, 2011)

Built said:


> Holy CRAP you've done a good job! How have you felt doing this - do you know how many calories you're eating and what your macronutrient mix is - I realize with bariatric surgery eating is a little different, but I'm interested to read how you're approaching this with the lifting.
> 
> Wendler, Rippetoe - you've done some very good reading.
> 
> (As an aside, I WAS going to bust your chops about your "light" squats, only your squats aren't light - that's 316 lbs plus the bar!)


 

Thanks man yeah the I am a reader and my biggest battle is sticking with a program for the 8 or 12 weeks or 3 months ect without moving to the next but I have learnt that it is needed.

I did ripptoes pre surgery and was really getting strong benched 310lbs for 1 rep and Squated 155lbs for 1 and dead lifted 225lbs for 1 when I went in for surgery. Needless to say the lack for cals and ability to do or recover from such lifting led to a great loss of strength but it is comming back.

One of the big things was when I started to squat again I didn't have the fat azz bouncing off the fat Hams so my balance and fear came into play. Had to switch to box squats with DB's then moved to Box's with Bar Bells and just now moved to Barbell Back with no Box so the weight should start going up pretty fast now.

I eat more then the average GBS patient but it is with my Dr permission as we have talked about the need for extra protein.

The average male is asked to stay between 1300 and 1500 cals with no more then 10% from fat and at least 60g protein.

I go between 1500 and 1700 as long as I am lifting if I go 2 days without lifting(doesn't happen very often) I lower it to 1300.

I always get 180 to 210g of pro ( alot of supplement shakes) by using protein blends and whey Iso I can keep fat under 15% and carbs to a min while still getting max protein and keeping cals in check.

p.s. thanks for the support and kind words


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, this is all consistent with your losses - you've dropped 129 lbs in a year, and if this were all from fat (it wasn't, but most of it was), it would translate to a deficit of 1250 calories per day. With 1500 calories a day coming in, you're still running a strong deficit for a man your size, and you're wise to keep the protein up. The more you describe what you're doing, the more I respect your approach. 

If I may make a small suggestion, to someone who has lost almost what I weigh and from someone who has learned to keep her weight under her own control for the last ten years (I'm a chick, I was fat for about 20 years and that's me in my avatar and profile pix, taken five years ago when I was 42) - start paying attention to the grams and the calories you're eating for fat and carb as well as the protein, and get away from the percentage thing. Percentages don't make much sense for anyone who's running a strong deficit and you're running at about half your maintenance. 

How do you feel? Are you on any medications?


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 12, 2011)

Todays workout #1 

Squats Body Weight/5reps, 45lbs/5, 65/5, 85/5 x 3 
Bench Press 45lbs/5reps, 95lbs/5, 115lbs/5, 135/5, 155/5 x 3 
Dead Lifts 95lbs/5, 115/5, 135/5, 155/5 x 2 
Incline DB Press 40lbs/10 x 3 
One Arm Rows 30lbs/10 x 3 
Dumbell Shrugs 60lbs/10 x 3 
Plank 2 x 30 seconds ( I could not hold for the full 30 secs but kept going till it was up) 

I did add a little 2 sets each to the accessory lifts in this workout as I am not a total begginer but if it turns out to be too much I will lower it back to the 1 set for 6 to 8 reps. 

I also added Shrugs because I have to shrug I just have too I don't think these changes really change the idea or effectivness of the program and think that at this point I have a good idea of what I want to do and this is it. The program is great but I needed to tweak it just a bit to make it perfect for what I want to do.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Alright so got some bad news that put my life on hold for a week or so. Turns out my mom has cancer. I was pretty messed up and she also had me take her around telling everyone. I will be starting the new workout program over tommorow. I know her throat cancer is a result of her smoking and was thinking about my behaviour when watching her continue to smoke.

I have been really good about eating healthy but thought back to before when I would continue to eat things like fast food knowing they were killing me. I wonder how strong the emotional and physical addictions are that lead us to do things that we know will end our lives early.

Scary to think about it and at this point a good reminder that I could put that 200ish lbs right back on if I fall into the trap of eating that crap again.

Will post Workout tommorow. 


If you are a Christian please pray for Gods will for my mom and her health.

Thanks


----------



## Built (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry for your grief. I'll have a good thought for her.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2011)

welcome to IM and nice progress so far.  with a strong body and healthy mind, it will help you through your trials. keep in the gym and keep your head up.  i wish your mother to be healthy again


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 18, 2011)

Built said:


> I'm sorry for your grief. I'll have a good thought for her.


 


PreMier said:


> welcome to IM and nice progress so far. with a strong body and healthy mind, it will help you through your trials. keep in the gym and keep your head up. i wish your mother to be healthy again


 

Thanks and Thanks we go to see the oncologist on tuesday will know more details then


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 18, 2011)

Day #1 Week #1 

Squats Body Weight/5reps, 45lbs/5, 65/5, 95/5 x 3 
Bench Press 95lbs/5, 115lbs/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5 x 3 
Dead Lifts 95lbs/5, 115/5, 135/5 x 2 
Incline DB Press 45lbs/10 x 3 
One Arm Rows 35lbs/10 x 3 
Dumbell Shrugs 70lbs/10 x 3 
Plank 2 x 15 seconds ( I could not hold for the full 30 secs)

30 mins walking between 2.5mph and 3 mph on treadmill


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Day #3 Week #1


Squats Body Weight/5reps, 45lbs/5, 65/5, 95/5 x 3 
Bench Press 95lbs/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5 x 3 
Dead Lifts 95lbs/5, 115/5, 135/5 x 2 
Standing Overhead DB Press 35lbs/10 x 3 
Lat Pulldowns 80lbs/10 x 3 
Barbell Curls 45lbs/10 x 3 
Frog Squats 20 x 3

30 mins walking on treadmill


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 24, 2011)

Said aprayer for you and your mom. Godbless


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 25, 2011)

JohnRoss said:


> Said aprayer for you and your mom. Godbless


 
Thank you so much I appreciate it very much we go to see the oncologist tommorow and every word to God is appreciated.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 25, 2011)

Saturdays WOrkout 

Squats Body Weight/5reps, 45lbs/5, 65/5, 95/5 x 3 
Bench Press 95lbs/5, 115lbs/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5 x 3 
Dead Lifts 95lbs/5, 115/5, 135/5 x 2 
Overhead Squat 45lbs/10 x 3 
Romanian Deads 135lbs/10 

These Last 2 exercises are new to me so I treaded lightly will take time to get good form on both of them.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 25, 2011)

Yesterdays Workout

Day #1 Week #2 

Squats 45lbs/5, 65/5, 95/5, 115/5 x 3 
Bench Press 115lbs/5, 135/5, 155/5, 180/5 x 3 
Dead Lifts 95lbs/5, 115/5, 135/5 145/5x 2 
Incline DB Press 45lbs/11 x 3 
One Arm Rows 35lbs/11 x 3 
Dumbell Shrugs 70lbs/11 x 3
Plank 2 x 16 seconds ( I could not hold for the full 30 secs)

30 mins walking between 2.5mph and 3 mph on treadmill


----------



## Creatineamonster (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright with all the crazyness I am going to have to workout on my breaks at work and the program I was going to do just won't fit so I am doing a split and playing it by ear till things setting down with mom.

Today 

Chest and Tri's 

Bench Press 95/5, 115/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5, 185/5, 195/5, 200/4 failed on 5

Delcine Press 135/10 x 3 

Incline D.B. Press 45/10 x 3

Close Grip Bench Press 95/10, 115/10, 135/10, 135/10, 135/8

Tricep Pushdown 120/10 x 3

One arm Cable Tri Kickback 35/10 x 3

30 mins on treadmill


----------



## Creatineamonster (Feb 1, 2011)

Lower Back was really tight this morning so had to take it easy on Deads for saftey. I use to have serious back problems 2 years ago I was down with my back every couple weeks.
Here was todays workout there still was pretty good day.
Deads  45/5, 65/5, 95/5, 115/5,135/5,155/5, 175/5 x 2
Lat Pulldowns 90/10 x 3
Seated Rows 90/10 x 3
One Arm Rows 35/10 x 3
Barbell Curls 45/10 x 3
FacePulls 75/10 x 3 Supersetted with Alt D.B. Curls 25/10 x 3
30 mins treadmill walking.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

Good progress!

How is your Mom?


----------



## Creatineamonster (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good progress!
> 
> How is your Mom?


 
We have not got any of the test answers back but she is doing good as far as she has not smoked in almost a week so that is a great accomplishment we are just hoping the tests come back and it is treatable.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Feb 3, 2011)

Todays Leg Workout

I was really pressed for time so I did what I could today.

Squats   BW/5, 45/5, 55/5, 65/5, 75/5, 85/5, 95/5

Leg Press (old school Nautalus Mach) 260lbs/10 x 3

Leg Curls  60lbs/ 10 x 3

Leg Ext  60lbs / 10 x 3 

Calve Raises 20 x 3

These Machines for whatever reason I can not do nowhere near as much weight as I can on newer machines.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright I did work out this week just have not been spending time on this puter/

Monday 

Bench Press 95/5, 115/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5, 195/4, 200/3
Incline DB Press 45/10 x 3
Deline Press 135/10 x 3


Tuesday

Squats 45/5, 65/5, 85/5, 105/5, 125/5, 135/5
Standing Leg Curls 60/10 x 3
Frog Squats 25 x 3
Calve Raises 20 x 3

Wednesday

Deadlifts 95/5, 115/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5, 195/5 
Lat Pulldowns 90/10 x 3
Seated Rows 90/10 x 3
One Arm Rows 40/10 x 3
DB shrugs 80/10 x 3


----------



## Creatineamonster (Feb 12, 2011)

Me and my son went for a very Quick Chest and Tri workout

Bench Press 
95/5, 115/5, 135/5, 155/5, 175/5, 195/5, 215/3, 220/2, 225/1

Close Grip Bench
135/10 x 3

Rope Tricep Pushdowns
80/10 x 3

1 Arm Tricep Kickbacks Cable Mach
40/10 x 3


----------

